# cfl vs T5 for seedlings and vegging



## budculese (Feb 25, 2010)

i was planning on 2 types of lights for my closet , 1st would be cfl or T5 for seedling and veggie state then hps for flowering ,so my question is which is better for seedling and veggie cfl or T5 ?or is hps through whole process viable?


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on who you ask, i say cfl's, TheHempgoddess will tell ya t-5's..........well i guess both!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive never used CFLs but i read they do the job...  T5's IMO are awesome...


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

walmart plant & aquarium lights, 12 bucks or less a piece.  not fancy or high-tech but they Work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2010)

The 54W 5000 lumen T5s give you about 92.6 lumens per watt.  Do the math.  This is the highest lumen per watt from all the fluoros and even better than many MH.


----------

